# JD 4440



## NoDak (Aug 28, 2016)

Just wondering how I can get a 14.9 x 46 rear tires on a JD 4440. Will it affect anything running a taller tire for hay equipment? Would like to use tractor for hay operation and in the sugarbeet field.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Step up rims are the cheapest way.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Do you need first gear do you use it. With the standard tires on the tractor probably does 1.5 - 1.8 mph in first gear. You put tall rubber on their youll lose the ability to do that. I remember when I was a kid we were in the potato business we had to put smaller diameter tires on the 656 to get the right speed to pull the diggers. I remember at one time on our farm we own and IH Hydro 186 and the 666 Hydro.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Not to discourage you but thinking back we hardly ever used any of the high wheel tractors on the hey tools because the drawbar was way too high compared to the other tractors b


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> Not to discourage you but thinking back we hardly ever used any of the high wheel tractors on the hey tools because the drawbar was way too high compared to the other tractors b


I'm the opposite.I like taller tires because there is more clearece under the drawbar espicially for rd baleing where you stradle the windrow.


----------



## NoDak (Aug 28, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> I'm the opposite.I like taller tires because there is more clearece under the drawbar espicially for rd baleing where you stradle the windrow.


Both have good points. Tall tires and flip draw bar maybe the way to go?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

What's the 4440 running in sugar beets? I'd think she'd be short a few ponies on a topper and WAY short on the lifter? Sprayer I assume?


----------



## youngbaler (Apr 9, 2015)

We have topped a lot of beets and still do with a 4440 and a 12 row alloway topper. Used to pull a six row lifter too.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I put 20.8x42s on my 4440. it works great and goes down the road 5 MPH faster than it did with 18.4x38's.


----------



## NoDak (Aug 28, 2016)

stack em up said:


> What's the 4440 running in sugar beets? I'd think she'd be short a few ponies on a topper and WAY short on the lifter? Sprayer I assume?


It would run a 12 row topper just fine. run a cultivator if things start blowing in the beginning of the year. Never enough backup tractors in a beet field. just want a universal tractor but don't wanna screw up haying equipment from draw bar being to high.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Gotcha. Didn't know there were many 12 row toppers still out there. I know very little of sugar beets, I know that by Renville I don't think you could find one anymore. All 16 and 24s. Those are huge toppers!


----------



## youngbaler (Apr 9, 2015)

We are in the southern red river valley, lots of beets here and big farmers too a couple thousand acres of beets is common. Never seen a topper bigger than 12 rows... A neighbor does have a 12 row thirty inch beet lifter(home made) that thing is huge, pulls it with a 500 row track.


----------



## NoDak (Aug 28, 2016)

stack em up said:


> Gotcha. Didn't know there were many 12 row toppers still out there. I know very little of sugar beets, I know that by Renville I don't think you could find one anymore. All 16 and 24s. Those are huge toppers!


Not to come off wrong but can you show me a 24 row topper? I'm having a hard time believe that exists.. I'm from the center red river valley and all of us growers use a 6 or 12 row topper.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd have to take a drive. Arts-Way built a run of them a couple years ago. I assumed it was commonplace.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Overall height of a 14.9-46 is very close to an 18.4-42. I don't think of 14.9-46 as a tall tire, just skinny. A 20.8-42 as quite a bit taller than a 14.9-46.


----------

